# where to connect the cpu fans



## utkarsh009 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the same motherboard as listed in my signature. I have on fan on the front side of cpu and one fan on back side of CPU. I have an NB_FAN connector and a SYS_FAN connector on my motherboard. Which fan should I connect in which port? Help fast!!!


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi as per my knowledge sys_fan will be backside mid say close to the rear fan. So no questions connect that. And front fan you could see one near the front panel connectors little above that. So it can be used for the front case fan.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 16, 2011)

@ OP pics fast.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually my mobo has only 3 fan connectors in total. So I connected them as follows: front fan --> NB_FAN, back fan --> SYS_FAN and CPU fan --> CPU_FAN, and now the system is working fine. It was rebooting automatically and displaying that it had the problem due to OCing although I hadn't done any OCing so I thought maybe it had heating problem. Now that I've also connected my front fan to NB_FAN port, I think it should work fine. Cheers!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ that's has nothing do with fans - just remove the Ram modules - Clear CMOS setting by removing the CMOS battery for 5 mins and put it back again - remount the ram modules again - your issue should be fixed


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 17, 2011)

@topgear: Where do we have cmos battery on motherboard? Earlier when I had celeron, the same thing happened but it didn't show OCing problem. I took out the ram and cleaned it to remove moisture and the system started working fine!!!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @topgear: Where do we have cmos battery on motherboard?


look near the PCI express slot. Round shaped cell.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you asking me to pull that out or does it have auto eject support???


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Are you asking me to pull that out or does it have auto eject support???


I'm telling you where the CMOS battery is. 

Method of taking it out can very a bit from motherboard to motherboard but one can easily figure that out. 

Taking it out resets everything to default.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 17, 2011)

OK thank you!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

^^ you can easily locate that on the mobo - it looks like a coin - use flathead screw driver to remove it


----------

